# configuring bsnl broadband in linux



## paragkalra (Jan 6, 2006)

If you are fed up of virus threats in Windows and want to switch over to Linux for security and stability to browse the net then do visit the link below:

<*snipped*>

This link contains entire documentation of how to configure bsnl dataone broadband in Linux.

enjoyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## desertwind (Jan 6, 2006)

Isn't that advertising ?

Read the rules boy. If you want to post some tutorial post it, dont point to it.

Well, if yu want any help, I'm Here


----------



## digen (Jan 6, 2006)

I guess desertwind has already made it clear.Thread Locked.


----------

